# Christmas Presents



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw somebody posted something on one of the other forums and it's a good question. When you feel you're basically living through an in house separation how do you handle the holidays? Do you still get gifts for this person? I have two little girls so my plan was to just get some stuff from them. I would feel like a fool going out of my way to get her something nice from me.


----------



## nickiblue (Feb 20, 2011)

same here. have bought him token gifts, but it is the card which is hardest. divorce finalises in january. thay dont make chtistmas cards to a future x husband. what do i get- to my husband?, to someone special? i cant even find jokey cards or religeous cards that seem appropriate.


----------

